# Laptop PriceList



## george101 (Apr 17, 2010)

*LAPTOP PRICE- 17-04-2010*

*NETTOPS*

View sonic VNB 100 IntelATOMN280 1GB 160 OPTICAL 10”2 XP H Cam BT 1.1 kg 17800
Asus ee pc 1005 whi IntelATOMN280 2 GB 250 OPTICAL 10”2 Win7 Cam.B.T.6cell 17,850
Asus EPC 1001H IntelATOMN280 1GB 160 Optional 10”2 XPH Cam,1.45KG 15,850
HP Mini 210-1084 IntelATOMN450 1GB 160 Optional 10.1” DOS Cam,BT,1.1 Blk 15,900
HP Mini 210-1085 IntelATOMN450 1GB 160 Optional 10.1” Win7 Cam,BT,1.1 Blue 17,450
HP Mini 210-1099 IntelATOMN450 1GB 160 Optional 10.1” Win7 Cam,BT,1.1 Red 17,450
HP Mini 210-1100 IntelATOMN450 1GB 160 Optional 10.1” Win7 Cam,BT,BLK 17,450
Acer Aspire 532H IntelATOMN450 1GB 160 Optional 10.1” LNX Cam,BT,BLK 15,500
Acer Aspire 532H IntelATOMN450 1GB 160 Optional 10.1” XPH Cam,BT,1.27kg 16,500
Lenovo S10-3 1906 Intel Atom n450 1GB 250S Optional 10.1” Win7 Cam 6cl RED 18,900
Lenovo S10-3 1861 Intel Atom n450 1GB 250S Optional 10.1” Win7 Cam 6cl BLACK 18,900
DELL Mini10 Intel Atom n450 1GB 250S Optional 10.1” Xph Cam,BT.6cl,CC 18100
Sony W216 Intel ATOM 1.66 2GB 320 Optional 10.1” Win7 Cam,BT 23750
Sony W217 Intel ATOM 1.66 2GB 320 Optional 10.1’ Win7 Cam, BT,5Hr 34750

*COMPAQ*
Presario CQ42-116TU Duo2.2 2GB 320S 8xDvdrw 14.1” Dos Camera,BT 26650
Presario CQ40-732 Duo2.2 3GB 320S 8xDvdrw 14.1” Dos Camera,BT 27000
Presario CQ61-408TX Duo2.2 2GB 320S 8xDvdrw 15.6” Dos Cam,BT,512MB 27000
Presaio CQ61-413 Duo2.2 4GB 320S 8xDvdrw 15.6” Win7HP Cam,BT 31500
Presario CQ41-219Ax AMD M320 3GB 320S 8xDvdrw 14.1” Win7 HP Cmra,BT,512 MB 33800
Presario CQ60-610D C2D2.0 2GB 250S 8xDvdrw 15.6” Dos Cam,BT 28400
Presario CQ60-610D C2D2.0 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.6” Dos Cam,BT 28800
Presario CQ60-610D C2D2.0 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.6” Dos Cam,BT,256 MB 31000
Presario CQ60-610W C2D2.1 3GB 320S 8xDvdrw 15.6” Win7 HP Cam ,BT,256 MB 33400
Presario CQ62-104TU Cori3,330m 3GB 320S 8xDvdrw 15.6” DOS Cam,BT 33100
Presario CQ62-105TU Cori3,330m 3GB 320S 8xDvdrw 15.6” Win7 HP Cam ,BT 35400
Presario CQ42-173TU Corei3,330m 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1” DOS Cam,BT 33100
Presario CQ41-227TX Cori3,330m 4GB 320S 8xDvdrw 14.1” Win7 HP Cam,BT 40400
Presario CQ62-106TU Cori5,430m 4GB 500S 8xDvdrw 15.6” Win7 HP Cam ,BT 40400

*ACER LAPTOP*

Aspire 4736Z DUO2.13 1GB 320S 8xDvdrw 14.1” Linux BT,Cam 24,400
Aspire 4736Z R3 DUO2.13 3GB 320 8xDvdrw 14.1” Linux CAM, FPR 26,200
Aspire 5738Z R3 DUO2.13 3GB 320 8xDvdrw 15.6” Linux CAM,FPR 27,400
Aspire 5738 R3 C2D2.2 3GB 320 8xDvdrw 15.6” Linux CAM,BT 30,900
Aspire 4740 Cori3,33M 3GB 320 8xDvdrw 14.1” Linux CAM,BT 30,900
Aspire 4740 Cori3,33M 3GB 320 8xDvdrw 14.1” Win7HP CAM,BT 33,900
Aspire 5740 Cori3,33M 3GB 320 8xDvdrw 15.6” Linux CAM,BT 31,400
Aspire 5740 Cori3.33M 4GB 320 8xDvdrw 15.6” Linux CAM,BT 32,200
Aspire 5740 Cori5,43M 4GB 500 8xDvdrw 15.6” Linux CAM,BT 35,700

*LENOVO IDEAPADS*

5903 4811 DUO2.2 1GB 250 S 8XDvdrw 15.6 DOS CAM 23,500
B450 028950 C2D2-1 2GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1 DOS BT CAM CR 256 GRP 29,850
3328 2KQ DUO2.1 2GB 320 S 8XDvdrw 14.1 DOS BT CAM CR 25,500
G450 9939 DUO2.2 3GB 320 8XDvdrw 14.1 DOS BT CAM 26,900
G550 2586 C2D.2.2 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.6 DOS BT CAM CR 30,200
G550 G8Q C2D2.2 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.6 WIN 7 HP BT CAM CR FR 33,100
G550 9495 DUO2.2 3GB 320 S 8XDvdrw 15.6 DOS BT CAM CR 27,200
5903 4035 C2D2.1 3GB 320 S 8XDvdrw 14.1 DOS BT CAM CR 29,400
5903 3805 CORE i3 4GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.6 WIN 7 BT CAM CR FR 35,900
5903 3806 COREi3 4GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.6 WIN7 BT CAM CR FR 512 G 37,900

*HP PAVILION NOTEBOOKS*

Pavilion DV4-2110TU Corei3,33M 2GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Win7HB Cmra,BT 35,950
Pavilion DV4-2101TU Corei3,33M 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1 Wind7 HP Cmra,BT 39,100
Pavilion DV4-2123TX Cor13.33M 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Win7 HP Cam,FPR,512 41,000
Pavilion DV4-2112TU Cori5,430M 3GB 500S 8Xdvdrw 14.1” Win7HP Cam ,BT 43,200
Pavilion DV3-2213TX C2D2.2 4GB 320S 8xDvdrw 13.3” Win 7HP Cam,BT,512Gr 44,100
Pavilion DV6-2020AX AmdM500 4GB 500 8xDvdrw 15.6” Win7 HP 1GB,Cam,BT 47,100
Pavilion DV6-2159TX Cori5,430M 3GB 500S 8XDvdrw 16” Win7HP Cam ,512 Gr 47,100
Pavilion DV6-2165TX Cori5,430M 3GB 500S 8XDvdrw 16” Win7 HP Cam,1GB 50,700
Pavilion DV6-2163TX Cori5,520M 4GB 500S 8XDvdrw 16” Win7HP Cam1GB,TVT 55,700
Pavilion DV6-2164TX Cori7,720M 4GB 500S 8XDvdrw 16” Win7HP 1GB,Cam,BT 59,900

*MSI*

U100 1044 IntelATOMN280 1GB 160 Optional 10”2 Xp H Cam,1.45KG,BT 14500
CR400x 042ID Duo 2.0 1GB 160S 8xDVdrw 14.1 LED linux BT,cam,2 yr Wrnty,Nvdia G 22700
CR400X 043IN C2D 2.GHZ 2GB 250 8XDVDRW 14.1 LED linux BT,Cam ,2 yr warty,nvid g 27500

*SONY VAIO*

Sony NW23 Duo 2.1 Ghz 2GB 250S 8XDvdrw 15.5 W 7 HB BTooth,Camera 34000
Sony EB 12 COREi3 2.13 2GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.5 W 7 HB Cam,BT 35300
Sony EB 14 COREi3 2.13 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.5 W 7 HB Cam,BT,512 37250
Sony EB 16 COREi3 2.13 4GB 500S 8XDvdrw 15.5 W 7 HP Cam,BT,1GB,Color 47750
Sony EB 1A CORE i5 2.4 4GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.5 W 7 HPr Cam,BT 50100
Sony S113 CORE i3 4GB 320S 8XDvdrw 13.3 W 7 HP Cam,BT, 57,150
Sony S117 CORE i5 4GB 500S 8XDvdrw 13.3 W 7 Pro Cam,BT,512 76200

*TOSHIBA*

L510 P401B Duo2.2 2GB 250S 8XDvdrw 14.1’ Dos Camera, 23750
L510 D401A C2D2.1 2GB 250S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Dos Camera,512G 29500
L510 D9810 COREi3 2GB 500S 8XDvdrw 15.6” Win 7HP Camera,BT,512G 39250
M500 D4811 COREi5 4GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Win7HPr Camera,BT,FPR,512G 56000

*DELL INSPIRON*

Inspiron 14 Duo2.0 2GB 250S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Dos Camera, BT 29500
Inspiron 14 Duo2.0 2GB 250S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Win7 Cam,BT 32200
Inspiron 14 Corei3 4GB 500S 8xDvdrw 14.1” Win7 HB Cam, BT 40700
Inspiron 14 Corei3 4GB 500S 8xDvdrw 14.1” DOS Cam, BT 38000
Inspiron 15 Corei3 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.6” DOS Cam, BT 37100
Inspiron 15 Corei3 3GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.6” Win7HB Cam,BT 39900
Studio 15 R3 Corei3 4GB 500S 8xDvdrw 15.6” Win7HP Cam,BT,1GB Gr 50450
Studio XPS13 C2D2.5 4GB 320S 8XDvdrw 13.3” Win7HP Cmra,BT,2.2Kg,256Gr 63100
Studio XPS16 C2D2.2 4GB 320S 8XDvdrw 16” Win7HP Camera,BT,512 Gra 69700
Studio Carry Case Extra**

*DELL VOSTRO*

Vostro 1014 B C2D 2.1 2GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Linux BT, 2.0 CAM,BLK 30900
Vostro 1014B C2D2.1 2GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Win7 BT,2.0Cam,BLK 33500
Vostro 1015 B C2D 2.1 2GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.1” Linux BT, 2.0 CAM,Black 30900
Vostro 1015 B C2D2.1 2GB 320S 8XDvdrw 15.1” Win7 BT,Cam,BLK 33500
Vostro V13 SU7300 2GB 500S -NO- 13.3” Linux BT,Cam, SILVER 38200
Vostro 1088B C2D T6670 2.2 4GB 320S 8XDvdrw 14.1” Linux BT,CAM,512Gr 38900

Please note that these are dealer price and will vary depending on the shop


----------



## hackerzlab (Apr 17, 2010)

just what i needed. thank you.

btw, where did u get this list from?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks for the effort


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 18, 2010)

How much is the cost of Dell Alienware M17X if I customize it with Core i7 and 1920 X 1080 resolution? 

I've heard that if you have dell discount coupans then you can get these expensive dell products for less. But what is the procedure to get these coupans??


----------



## george101 (Apr 19, 2010)

@maverick786us, check dell.co.in. you cant get customized versions from dealers



hackerzlab said:


> just what i needed. thank you.
> 
> btw, where did u get this list from?



these are the laptops currently available in Cochin.


----------

